# Crow Call



## Charley

I have a crow call that you blow into. How do I use it effectively? Thankssssssss


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Charley,
There is a very good instructional crow calling Cd for $ 12.95 by Bob Aronsohn at the CrowMart store on the Crow Buster web site. www.crowbusters.com If you want to see the best film footage ever shot on crow hunting you aught to look into "The Art of Crow Hunting" DVD. It's around $ 21.00 and it's 67 minutes long. You'll see a 551 bird crow shoot in this production. You'll see Bob using a hand held crow call to call birds into point blank range! If you like to hunt crows you will love this DVD.


----------



## crowbusta6

i just recently bought a hand call it says u can hum the sound haaww haaww and make it sound as devistating as u can like the crow is dieing.. :beer:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I suppose some people would describe it as humming but this is a poor choice of words to say the least!

Inorder to get the best results from a hand held crow call you are going to have to practice a lot! This is not something your going to learn how to do in just an odd afternoon of trying!

You have to inject the air from your diaphragm and not blow into it like your using a childs kazoo.

If your serious about learning how to blow a hand call you should go to the CrowMart store at www.crowbusters.com They sell Instructional Cd's on how to learn to use a crow call, plus sell the very best calls on the market!


----------

